# forum come dizionario / foro como diccionario



## sabrinita85

Salve:

sempre più spesso mi capita di imbattermi nel forum italiano-spagnolo con thread di assoluta inutilità dal punto di vista linguistico.
Mi spiego meglio: vengono aperti decine di thread per chiedere il mero significato di parole.
Sinceramente trovo molto controproducente l'uso del forum per sopperire ad una mancanza del dizionario ITALIANO<>SPAGNOLO, non trovate?
In realtà non si infrange nessuna regola, ma tant'è.
È giusto, pertanto, continuare a rispondere a tali domande di inutilità linguistica? 


 Buenas:

cada vez con más frecuencia, veo que en el foro italiano-español se abren hilos muy inútiles desde el punto de vista lingüístico.
Me explico: se abren decenas de hilos sólo para preguntar el mero significado de palabras.
Con toda sinceridad encuentro muy contraproducente el uso del foro para subvenir a la falta de un diccionario ITALIANO<>ESPAÑOL, a que no?
En realidad no se va en contra de ninguna ley haciéndolo, pero...
Es correcto, por lo tanto, seguir respondiendo a estas preguntas de inutilidad lingüística?


----------



## Metztli

Hola sabrinita!

Yo no entro al foro de italiano-español, pero en el de español-inglés-español sucede lo mismo... antes de buscar la palabra, abren un hilo. 

No sé si se pueda hacer algo al respecto, pero estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Gracias Metztli por tu apoyo moral


----------



## papillon

sabrinita85 said:


> En realidad no se va en contra de ninguna ley haciéndolo, pero...


..pero si que se va en contra de Regla 1 (literalmente) de ese foro:*

Posting messages*
Look for the answer in the dictionary first.
Be helpful, not hurtful...


----------



## chics

Sí, pero en los foros que no tienen diccionario propio en WordReference (italiano-castellano, catalán, etc.) es menos fácil, habría que recomendar un diccionario "externo" desde un post fijo de esos que se quedan arriba, por ejemplo.

Sì, ma nello fori senza dizionario (comme il foro italiano-casteliano) è meno facile. Io fai la proposta de raccomandare sempre un dizionario, sempre lo stesso, ad esempio da un fixed thread.


----------



## sabrinita85

papillon said:


> ..pero si que se va en contra de Regla 1 (literalmente) de ese foro:*
> 
> Posting messages*
> Look for the answer in the dictionary first.
> Be helpful, not hurtful...


Ya ves tú!



chics said:


> Sí, pero en los foros que no tienen diccionario propio en WordReference (italiano-castellano, catalán, etc.) es menos fácil, habría que recomendar un diccionario "externo" desde un post fijo de esos que se quedan arriba, por ejemplo.
> 
> Sì, ma nello fori senza dizionario (comme il foro italiano-casteliano) è meno facile. Io fai la proposta de raccomandare sempre un dizionario, sempre lo stesso, ad esempio da un fixed thread.


Sí, entiendo.
La verdad es que los que hay en internet no son muy buenos: faltan muchas palabras.
Pero, vamos a ver, yo me he comprado un diccionario bien gordo para resolver el problema y si uno se está iniciando al estudio de una lengua habrá que comprar uno, si es que no hay uno bueno en internet.
Yo encuentro estos mensajes verdaderamente aburridos y ya me he hartado de contestar, pero no todo el mundo piensa como yo y mucha gente, igual por galantería sigue respondiendo.
Y me saca de quicio que todas estas preguntas que podrían evitarse usando un diccionario, se comen espacio del foro y contribuyen a manutenciones extraordinarias por parte del administrador.

-----
Sì, capisco.
In realtà, quelli che sono online non sono buoni: mancano molte parole.
Però, su, io mi sono comprata un dizionario bello grosso per risolvere il problema e se uno si sta inziando allo studio di una lingua è buona norma comprarne uno, se non ce n'è neanche uno buono in internet.
Io trovo questi messaggi veramente noiosi e ormai mi sono stufata di rispondere, ma non tutti la pensano come me e molte persone, forse per carineria, continuano a rispondere.
E mi fa uscire dai gangheri che tutte queste domande che potrebbero evitarsi usando un dizionario, si mangiano spazio del forum e contribuiscono a manutenzioni straodinarie da parte dell'amministratore.


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡Hola! 

Yo uso el foro más que todo cuando me encuentro trabajando en una traducción inglés-español. El diccionario en estos dos idiomas es uno de los mejores que hay en la Internet. Ahora el italiano lo aprendo por gusto, muchas veces busco primero en el diccionario inglés-italiano pero la verdad es que no es muy completo. Creo que es más que necesario, visto el interés que hay en este idioma, que se cree un diccionario italiano-español y se mejore el ya existente diccionario inglés-italiano. 

P.D… Lo siento Sabrinita… ceo que soy una de las que hace preguntas tontas


----------



## sabrinita85

CarolMamkny said:


> P.D… Lo siento Sabrinita… ceo que soy una de las que hace preguntas tontas


No Carol, no hablaba de ti 

Yo creo que una pregunta lexicográfica de vez en cuando no es mala, en cambio pienso que es malo el uso y abuso del foro solo como diccionario.


----------



## esteban

Più che altro, il problema di queste domande "sceme" (e non solo quelle che riguardano il lessico) è che, secondo me, non abbiamo tutti lo stesso livello di conoscenze per una determinata lingua, neppure lo stesso tipo d'interesse...Quindi, senza dubbio, ci saranno molti fili in italiano che potrebbero suscitare la mia curiosità, mentre a qualcun altro potrebbe invece risultare talmente basico che lo considerebbe non degno di trovarsi su uno di questi fori. Poi se in un lapso di 20 minuti appare 5 volte un filo _Come si dice "amore mio" in spagnolo_, è ovvio che è un po' abbusivo. Ma dall'altra parte a volte mi sembra che alcuni "abituati" si impegnano di più a ricordare le regole di wordreference che ad aiutare ai nuovi membri del forum. Insomma, tutti questi problemi sono purtroppo abbastanza difficili da evitare...

Saludos

PS Non esitare a correggermi (sopra tutto le doppie!)


----------

